# What are your favorite keyboard short cuts?



## Long Nose

OK besides the standard Ctrl-x, Ctrl-c, Ctrl-v, Ctrl-o, Ctrl-w, Ctrl-n, Alt-F11 what are your favorite excel keyboard short cuts?

Mine are; 

1)  Ctrl-[  -This takes you to the referenced cell, even when it's in another   
      workbook that is unopened.

2)  F9 -High light part of a formula in a cell and hit F9 to see the result, 
     then esc to keep the formula.  WARNING hitting enter will hard  
     code the result.


----------



## Long Nose

I forgot one.

3)  Shift-F11  To add a new sheet to an existing workbook.


These are just a few I really like, but at one point had never used.


----------



## al_b_cnu

How about

Ctrl-Alt-Del to get out of Excel PDQ?


----------



## Stormseed

al_b_cnu said:


> How about
> 
> Ctrl-Alt-Del to get out of Excel PDQ?


 
I would prefer Alt+F4. Atleast I can keep playing my games


----------



## RoryA

My most frequent are probably:
Alt+f8
Alt+;
Ctrl+Shift+#
and the Ctrl(+Shift)+Arrow keys


----------



## schielrn

Pretty much any shortcut for my macros are used most often, followed by:

Alt+;
Alt+=
Alt+Down Arrow
Control+d
Control+Shift+8
Control+Shift+9 and Control+Shift+0 becasue everyone in my office loves to hide columns when others need them. 

And always Alt+Tab to go off this website and make it look like I am working in excel. 

There probably some more, but those stick out to me at the moment.


----------



## Long Nose

rorya,

Very cool, I have not used some of those.

Ctrl+Shift+Arrows -is very handy when there is continuous data.


----------



## RoryA

Now how did I forget Alt+Tab...


----------



## lenze

I like to use SHIFT + Click on item on Toolbar. So, "Open" becomes "Save", "Print" becomes "Print Preview", "Sort Ascending" becomes "Sort Descending", "Single Underline" becomes "Double Underline", .etc
Allows me to dump (remove) several buttons from the toolbar.
lenze


----------



## Long Nose

I have to add a comment on my favorite *Ctrl+[ *shortcut.  

If you are like me and work with spreadsheets that are linked to other spreadsheets and those are linked, etc.  and all are buried in several levels of folders, then this is a real time saver.  

To to look at those linked files I used to Ctrl+O and navigate over several folders to find one of the spreadsheets I needed.  This task was repeated for each of our business sectors and took mucho time.  I actually dreaded wading through all those folders just to refresh my memory, or double check a source.  That's not the worst of it.  Then once I found the source spreadsheet and opened it, I had to return to the original formula to see what sheet within the linked workbook was referenced and then what cell(s) were being referenced.  These spreadsheets I'm linked to are massive and that alone took what seemed to be forever.

The beauty with this two stroke short cut is it does all that wading for me and almost instantly finds the workbook and opens to the sheet and cells referenced.  Brill!


----------



## schielrn

That sounds very nice and have not used this shortcut before.  I don't have many sheets that are linked to other workbooks, but I will definitely have to try this one out and see how it works, but I do not have many buried links, but this may come in handy for a spreadsheet I am actually about to take over.


----------



## Expiry

Long Nose said:


> I have to add a comment on my favorite *Ctrl+[ *shortcut.
> 
> If you are like me and work with spreadsheets that are linked to other spreadsheets and those are linked, etc.  and all are buried in several levels of folders, then this is a real time saver.
> 
> To to look at those linked files I used to Ctrl+O and navigate over several folders to find one of the spreadsheets I needed.  This task was repeated for each of our business sectors and took mucho time.  I actually dreaded wading through all those folders just to refresh my memory, or double check a source.  That's not the worst of it.  Then once I found the source spreadsheet and opened it, I had to return to the original formula to see what sheet within the linked workbook was referenced and then what cell(s) were being referenced.  These spreadsheets I'm linked to are massive and that alone took what seemed to be forever.
> 
> The beauty with this two stroke short cut is it does all that wading for me and almost instantly finds the workbook and opens to the sheet and cells referenced.  Brill!



Another way to do this is to go to Tools, Options and Edit tab and untick the Edit Directly in Cell box. Then you can double click the cell and it'll go to the linked cell too.

NOTE: It goes to the first one in the cell, so if you have a formula that's =A1+'cell in another work book', change it to ='link in another work book' + A1.


----------



## TinaP

I can't believe no one mentioned my favorites:  ctrl+z and ctrl+y.  I'm famous for screwing things up and undo and redo have saved me many embarassing episodes.

I use ctrl+; daily, too.


----------



## texasalynn

I use Ctrl + Shift + "+" and Ctrl + "-" a lot.

Kudos and these as there are some I was unaware of so will have to had them to my memory cells.


----------



## Greg Truby

All of the above, with exception of Ctrl+D which almost never works well for me. I much prefer keyboarding to mouseketeering for something.

I'm surpised no one has mentioned Ctrl+Spacebar and Shift+Spacebar. 

@ Audrey, it took me a second to get your first one, I don't use the SHIFT key because I just reach over to the "+" sign in the numeric keypad with my pinkie. But yeah, I use Ctrl++ and Ctrl+- all the time. Ctrl+F4 to close a window is a favorite. 

@ Lenze, one of things that irritates me the most about Excel 2007 is that they did away with the SHIFT boost on the buttons. 'cuz I too use that trick all the time on font size, align left, indent and increase decimals buttons so I can cram more buttons on toolbars.


----------



## texasalynn

Greg Truby said:


> @ Audrey, it took me a second to get your first one, I don't use the SHIFT key because I just reach over to the "+" sign in the numeric keypad with my pinkie. But yeah, I use Ctrl++ and Ctrl+- all the time. Ctrl+F4 to close a window is a favorite.



yeah I put that in because one day I told a user to press Ctrl + and nothing happened, because they were using the one on the alpha board and not the key pad.  And I thought it would take to long to explain if he wanted to use that one he needed to use Shift.  So now I've explained and you see how long that takes.


----------



## Smitty

I guess I'm a throwback to having learned first on Lotus, so I use / driven shortcuts for almost everything.


----------



## Andrew Fergus

A number of goodies in this thread that I will have to try. Others I always use are:
Ctrl+PageUp
Ctrl+PageDown
Ctrl+End
Ctrl+Home

A


----------



## Greg Truby

Andrew Fergus said:


> A number of goodies in this thread that I will have to try. Others I always use are:
> Ctrl+PageUp
> Ctrl+PageDown
> Ctrl+End
> Ctrl+Home
> 
> A


 
DOH!  Yup, use those all the time too.  Also Ctrl+. after having done Ctrl+* or Ctrl-A.

BTW, what is that sig of yours about?  Disk storage flowchart symbol or something?


----------



## Andrew Fergus

Greg Truby said:


> BTW, what is that sig of yours about? Disk storage flowchart symbol or something?


It is ASCII art.....look at it without thinking about computers.......


P.S.  There you go again!  Hijacking another thread.....

The other useful tip is Ctrl+Tab which cycles through the workbooks open under the active Excel session.


----------



## SydneyGeek

Andrew Fergus said:


> A number of goodies in this thread that I will have to try. Others I always use are:
> Ctrl+PageUp
> Ctrl+PageDown
> Ctrl+End
> Ctrl+Home
> 
> A


 
On wide sheets, 
Alt+PgUp
Alt+PgDn

I also use Go To special a lot, so
ALT+E+G+S+O (for constants)
ALT+E+G+S+F (for formulas)

F3 to bring up the Name list when writing formulas

Alt+F8 to run a macro

Ctrl+* to select a region on the worksheet

There are others, but many have already been quoted earlier...

Denis


----------



## Andrew Fergus

And Ctrl+R to copy right and Ctrl+D to copy down.  I also do this for a single cell when the active cell is immediately below or to the right of the cell I want to copy.

A


----------



## SydneyGeek

Copying formats from one column to the next:

Select the source column
Click the paintbrush
Click the right arrow (to copy formats right) etc.

Multiple entry:

Select some cells
Enter a value or formula 
Ctrl+Enter

Denis


----------



## al_b_cnu

Greg Truby said:


> DOH!  Yup, use those all the time too.  Also Ctrl+. after having done Ctrl+* or Ctrl-A.
> 
> BTW, what is that sig of yours about?  Disk storage flowchart symbol or something?



I think Andrew was trying out some shortcuts


----------



## Expiry

One of my recent favourites is ALT+;

This selects visible cells only. I've used this to great effect on a huge list of product codes I have. I had to enter a name for each product code, so I filtered on the code, typed in the name in one cell, CTRL + C, then ALT+ ;, then CTRL + V


----------



## RoryA

Double-clicking the format painter so you can repeatedly paste formats is another good shortcut (even though it's not keyboard)


----------



## Domski

Shift+Space & Ctrl+Space for selecting entire columns and rows is something I use a lot and F4 for cycling through relative/absolute/mixed range references is invaluable.

Dom


----------



## Boller

alt 0163


----------



## xenou

> alt 0163



also, alt 0128

------------------------
Surprised, but did I miss ALT + F11 ?  Since my keyboard has one key with the letter worn off, it is clearly my favorite -- c -- but I suspect this is because I have it customized for control-shift-c (hard copy a cell value) as well as good old copy a cell - I really smash it hard when I hit those three keys at once.  Goodbye formulas.  For the record, I've also customized shortcuts for turn on/off gridlines, turn off/on automatic calculation, and moving down or right on enter...


----------



## RobMatthews

If it exists, i reckon i've used it...
other not yet mentioned:
Ctrl+1 cell format
Ctrl+` (Tilde) Toggle Formula view (or whatever its proper name is)
Ctrl+W Close file
Alt Space x maximise window if nec

Oh, and Alt 0222 :-Þ


----------



## Smitty

Boller said:


> alt 0163


 
Too bad it's a pisser to get it to work on a laptop without a 10-key pad!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden

SydneyGeek said:


> On wide sheets,
> Alt+PgUp
> Alt+PgDn
> 
> I also use Go To special a lot, so
> ALT+E+G+S+O (for constants)
> ALT+E+G+S+F (for formulas)
> 
> F3 to bring up the Name list when writing formulas
> 
> Alt+F8 to run a macro
> 
> Ctrl+* to select a region on the worksheet
> 
> There are others, but many have already been quoted earlier...
> 
> Denis


 
Hi Denis
You can use F5 to go to the GoTo dialog instead of ALT+E+G 

For me the most valuable is CTRL+S. You won't believe how many of my colleagues frequently lose work because they fail to save!
My next favourite is F1 for a littlle help along the way.  Esppecially in the VBE, where it automatically pops up on the subject based on the word selected in the coode pane.


----------



## SydneyGeek

Jon von der Heyden said:


> Hi Denis
> You can use F5 to go to the GoTo dialog instead of ALT+E+G
> 
> For me the most valuable is CTRL+S. You won't believe how many of my colleagues frequently lose work because they fail to save!
> My next favourite is F1 for a littlle help along the way.  Esppecially in the VBE, where it automatically pops up on the subject based on the word selected in the coode pane.



Hi Jon, 

Yep -- I know about F5 too but you know the thing about old habits... 

There's some good stuff in this thread -- could be a candidate for a sticky.

Denis


----------



## kgkev

I hate the F1 short cut.  I have a slow machine and help takes a while to load.  I seem to knock it regulaly.

I have added this macro to my personal.xls!



		Code:
__


Private Sub Workbook_Open()
    Application.OnKey "{F1}", ""
End Sub


I use 
Ctrl + Shift + arrow keys most.
as well as Alt + Mouse click to select multiple cells.


Also Windows + D , Windows+R & Windows+E are my most used not excel shortcuts


----------



## arkusM

I'm sure this will be outdated soon, but I wanted a list for my benefit.
So I am sharing, thanks everyone for these great gems!
- Mark

*Sheet1*

<TABLE style="PADDING-RIGHT: 2pt; PADDING-LEFT: 2pt; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma,Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #fffbf0" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=1><COLGROUP><COL style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; WIDTH: 30px"><COL style="WIDTH: 64px"><COL style="WIDTH: 64px"><COL style="WIDTH: 76px"><COL style="WIDTH: 443px"></COLGROUP><TBODY><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center"><TD> </TD><TD>B</TD><TD>C</TD><TD>D</TD><TD>E</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">3</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Modifier 1</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Modifier 2</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">Key</TD><TD>Description</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">4</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Alt</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Shift</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">=</TD><TD> </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">5</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Alt</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Space</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">x</TD><TD>maximize window</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">6</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Shift</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">0</TD><TD>Unhide Row</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">7</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Shift</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">8</TD><TD>Select used Range</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">8</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Shift</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">9</TD><TD>Unhide Column</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">9</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Shift</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">#</TD><TD> </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">10</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Shift</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">+</TD><TD>Insert cell</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">11</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Shift</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">Arrow</TD><TD>Select data to end of </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">12</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Alt</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">;</TD><TD>Select Visible Cells only</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">13</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Alt</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">=</TD><TD>Adds Sum Formula</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">14</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Alt</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">down arrow</TD><TD>Drop box list of data</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">15</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Alt</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">E G S F</TD><TD>Select Formulas (hit keys in sequence)</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">16</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Alt</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">E G S O</TD><TD>Select Constants (hit keys in sequence)</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">17</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Alt</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">F11</TD><TD>Open/Switch to VBE Editor</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">18</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Alt</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">F4</TD><TD>Close the window/Quit the Application</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">19</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Alt</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">F8</TD><TD>Macro Names</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">20</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Alt</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">Tab</TD><TD>Change to another open application</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">21</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Alt</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">0163</TD><TD>yields: £</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">22</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Alt</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">0128</TD><TD>yields: €</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">23</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Alt</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">0222</TD><TD>yields: Þ</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">24</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Crtl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">[</TD><TD>Goto referenced cell</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">25</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">1</TD><TD>Cell Format</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">26</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">-</TD><TD>Delete cell</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">27</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">*</TD><TD>Select Used Range</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">28</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">;</TD><TD>Adds today's data (no formula)</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">29</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">+</TD><TD>Insert cell (without shift for keypad use)</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">30</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">a</TD><TD>Select all</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">31</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">c</TD><TD>Copy</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">32</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">D</TD><TD>Copy Down</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">33</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">End</TD><TD>Goto last used cell</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">34</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">Home</TD><TD>Goto Cell A1</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">35</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">n</TD><TD>New file</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">36</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">o</TD><TD>Open file</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">37</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">PageDwn</TD><TD> </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">38</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">PageDwn</TD><TD>Goto column right</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">39</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">PageUp</TD><TD> </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">40</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">PageUp</TD><TD>Goto column left</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">41</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">R</TD><TD>Copy Right</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">42</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">S</TD><TD>Save</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">43</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">Space</TD><TD>Select entire Column</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">44</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">v</TD><TD>Paste</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">45</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">w</TD><TD>Close file</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">46</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">x</TD><TD>Cut</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">47</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">y</TD><TD>Redo</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">48</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">z</TD><TD>Undo</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">49</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Ctrl</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">~</TD><TD>Show formulas</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">50</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Shift</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">F11</TD><TD>New sheet to work Book</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">51</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Shift</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">Menu Item</TD><TD>(Sans Excel 2007) Alternate options for menu bar buttons</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">52</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Shift</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">Space</TD><TD>Select entire row</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">53</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Windows</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">e</TD><TD>Opens Windows Explorer</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">54</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Windows</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">d</TD><TD>Shows Desktop</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">55</TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">Windows</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">r</TD><TD>displays the "run" Dialog</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">56</TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">F5</TD><TD>"Goto" Dialog Box</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">57</TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">F9</TD><TD>Calculate</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 51px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">58</TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">F9</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">High light part of a formula in a cell and hit F9 to see the result, 
then esc to keep the formula. WARNING hitting enter will hard 
code the result. </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">59</TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 85px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">60</TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD>Copying formats from one column to the next:
Select the source column
Click the paintbrush
Click the right arrow (to copy formats right) etc.
- Double clicking "format painter" allow multiple uses of the format</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">61</TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 68px"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; TEXT-ALIGN: center">62</TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD> </TD><TD>Multiple entry:
Select some cells
Enter a value or formula 
Ctrl+Enter</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*Excel tables to the web >> *http://www.excel-jeanie-html.de/index.php?f=1" target="_blank"> Excel Jeanie HTML 4


----------



## Greg Truby

I've never understood why they put both [windows]+D (desktop) and [windows]+M (minimize all). It seems redundant. I've also taken to using [windows]+L (lock screen) since we have a few wiseguys in the office that - if you leave your machine unlocked - have been known to hop on to your unprotected machine and send out e-mails with messages like "I feel like a pretty pink ballerina today!"


----------



## arkusM

Greg Truby said:


> I've never understood why they put both [windows]+D (desktop) and [windows]+M (minimize all). It seems redundant. I've also taken to using [windows]+L (lock screen) since we have a few wiseguys in the office that - if you leave your machine unlocked - have been known to hop on to your unprotected machine and send out e-mails with messages like "I feel like a pretty pink ballerina today!"


 
Doh! Busted.


----------



## Domski

As another non-Excel one Ctrl+Escape is one I use to bring up the Start menu, probably redundant in Vista.

Dom


----------



## Oaktree

Having been yet unable to find a keyboard shortcut to increase/decrease the number of decimals, I use the sequence:

CTRL+SHIFT+! 
CTRL+1 
Alt + d
0
Enter

to get the #,##0 number format a lot

Also, Shift + F9 to recalc only the active sheet is great for ad hoc models flooded with lookup functions


----------



## kgkev

Greg Truby said:


> I've never understood why they put both [windows]+D (desktop) and [windows]+M (minimize all). It seems redundant. I've also taken to using [windows]+L (lock screen) since we have a few wiseguys in the office that - if you leave your machine unlocked - have been known to hop on to your unprotected machine and send out e-mails with messages like "I feel like a pretty pink ballerina today!"


 

Pressing Windows+D again returns all screens to the previous state.

Windows + M Doesn't


We have a server running windows 2000 and Win+L doesn't work.  I forget every time I go to walk away.


----------



## kgkev

Domski said:


> As another non-Excel one Ctrl+Escape is one I use to bring up the Start menu, probably redundant in Vista.
> 
> Dom


 

Thats what the windows button is for?


----------



## Domski

As Bob said, old habits die hard and I never had one of those on my keyboard until relatively recently.


----------



## Greg Truby

Oaktree said:


> Having been yet unable to find a keyboard shortcut to increase/decrease the number of decimals


For me it's 

CTRL+SHIFT+!
Click the decrease decimal button on my toolbar<sub>xl03</sub> or the QAT<sub>xl07</sub>
I keep thinking I'll get around to just writing a macro to hotkey this somewhere, but I never seem to get around to it... 



kgkev said:


> Pressing Windows+D again returns all screens to the previous state.


Well, there you have it -- I didn't know that [obviously].


----------



## TinaP

Greg Truby said:


> I've also taken to using [windows]+L (lock screen) since we have a few wiseguys in the office that - if you leave your machine unlocked - have been known to hop on to your unprotected machine and send out e-mails with messages like "I feel like a pretty pink ballerina today!"


I work in a bank and if you don't lock your screen, unscrupulous coworkers can do a lot worse. Yet, some coworkers don't seem to understand that locking the screen is for their benefit.


----------



## RoryA

A colleague's machine farts every time he gets an email due to his inability to lock a workstation...


----------



## Greg Truby

rorya said:


> A colleague's machine farts every time he gets an email due to his inability to lock a workstation...


 


And, do tell, Mr. Archibald, is there anyone besides yourself in the office that might possess the technical expertise needed to make this happen?


----------



## Domski

TinaP said:


> I work in a bank and if you don't lock your screen, unscrupulous coworkers can do a lot worse. Yet, some coworkers don't seem to understand that locking the screen is for their benefit.



I won't tell you what I did when I was a lot younger and working for a bank where people regularly forgot to sign off their session on the terminals .

In my defence I was very bored.


----------



## TinaP

Domski said:


> I won't tell you what I did when I was a lot younger and working for a bank where people regularly forgot to sign off their session on the terminals .
> 
> In my defence I was very bored.


I'm intrigued.  

I'm not all that young, but I am immature.


----------



## DreamAlchemist

rorya said:


> A colleague's machine farts every time he gets an email due to his inability to lock a workstation...




I modified one our instructors outlook to do something similar, as she taught outlook bombarded her with emails which then played the clip from Crank Yankers- I Got Mail Yeahhhh


Also would go and put in their start up folder a modified blank workbook that had some wonderful conditional formating setup up.

I always used Ctrl Alt Del followed by Enter to lock my machine.


----------



## RoryA

Greg Truby said:


> And, do tell, Mr. Archibald, is there anyone besides yourself in the office that might possess the technical expertise needed to make this happen?



Erm, yes, probably, yer Honour..


----------



## litrelord

DreamAlchemist said:


> I always used Ctrl Alt Del followed by Enter to lock my machine.



Windows Key + L also works, for me anyway. 

Nick


----------



## Oorang

Has anyone mentioned ctrl++?


----------



## Jon von der Heyden

Oorang said:


> Has anyone mentioned ctrl++?


 
or for that matter ctrl+-

usually a follow on from Ctrl+Space or Shift+Space


----------



## Boller

Quote:
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Originally Posted by *Boller* 
_alt 0163_


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Smitty said:


> Too bad it's a pisser to get it to work on a laptop without a 10-key pad!


 
In which case, I suppose the shortcut would be GBP+Enter 

<!-- / message -->


----------



## Boller

SydneyGeek said:


> There's some good stuff in this thread -- could be a candidate for a sticky.
> 
> Denis


 
In which case it's probably worth mentioning that all keyboard shortcuts are conveniently listed by category in the Excel Help file.


----------



## Boller

<DT>I suppose it's possible that even this one could be a favourite for someone :-</DT>

ALT+SHIFT+UP ARROW 
<DT>In Japanese text for which you've displayed phonetic guides, moves the pointer into the phonetic guides.





</DT>


----------



## Greg Truby

Boller said:


> In which case it's probably worth mentioning that all keyboard shortcuts are conveniently listed by category in the Excel Help file.


 
OK, I'm dumbfounded.   I figured that yes, if you typed "keyboard shortcuts" into Excel 2003 help, you'd get what Boller's talking about.  But to my surprise, in Excel 2007 help, the Excel shortcuts actually do come up as #3 in the help results; right after shortcuts for Office 2007 system and -- yes, you guessed it -- keyboard shortcuts for Microsoft Clip Organizer.  I mean, really, how many times have I been in Excel and thought to myself, "if only I had memorized all those shortcuts for the clip organizer, I'd be done with this project by now."?


----------



## Long Nose

I'm not so sure all our favorites are listed in the help sections.  For example, one of my favorites is; while in edit mode in a formula (F2), you can highlight one part of a complex formula and hit F9 to reveal the result and esc to keep the formula.  

Perhaps there are other ways to see this too, but I find it quick and useful while trying to decipher another analysts formula.  This is especially true when they do not name cells and the references are scattered in a wildly dysfunctional way and the whole point of the formula is unclear to begin with.


----------



## xld

Long Nose said:


> I'm not so sure all our favorites are listed in the help sections.  For example, one of my favorites is; while in edit mode in a formula (F2), you can highlight one part of a complex formula and hit F9 to reveal the result and esc to keep the formula.
> 
> Perhaps there are other ways to see this too, but I find it quick and useful while trying to decipher another analysts formula.  This is especially true when they do not name cells and the references are scattered in a wildly dysfunctional way and the whole point of the formula is unclear to begin with.



But that is not really a shortcut, there is no key combination which will get you there (except F2-F9 which only shows you what you already see in the cell), it is more of a technique that requires a function key to invoke.

ANyway, I am not sure that MS even know that exists, else why would all MS employees think that Tools>Formula Auditing>Evaluate Formula is the bees knees.


----------



## schielrn

Greg Truby said:


> OK, I'm dumbfounded.  I figured that yes, if you typed "keyboard shortcuts" into Excel 2003 help, you'd get what Boller's talking about. But to my surprise, in Excel 2007 help, the Excel shortcuts actually do come up as #3 in the help results; right after shortcuts for Office 2007 system and -- yes, you guessed it -- keyboard shortcuts for Microsoft Clip Organizer. I mean, really, how many times have I been in Excel and thought to myself, "if only I had memorized all those shortcuts for the clip organizer, I'd be done with this project by now."?


Well I guess I can now take down my handy dandy cheat sheet on the Clip Organizer shortcuts when I can so easily get to it within help.


----------



## Colin Legg

Greg Truby said:


> OK, I'm dumbfounded.  I figured that yes, if you typed "keyboard shortcuts" into Excel 2003 help, you'd get what Boller's talking about. But to my surprise, in Excel 2007 help, the Excel shortcuts actually do come up as #3 in the help results; right after shortcuts for Office 2007 system and -- yes, you guessed it -- keyboard shortcuts for Microsoft Clip Organizer. I mean, really, how many times have I been in Excel and thought to myself, "if only I had memorized all those shortcuts for the clip organizer, I'd be done with this project by now."?


I'm amazed it came in as high as #3! That's for the 'online' help. If you turn help offline (which is the setting I tend to use) it comes in at....... #6 after -
Keyboard shortcuts for working with shapes, text boxes, and WordArt
Keyboard shortcuts for SmartArt graphics
Keyboard shortcuts for Microsoft Clip Organizer
Ribbon, Help, and other Microsoft Office keyboard shortcuts
Use the keyboard to work with Ribbon programs


----------



## Richard Schollar

xld said:


> ANyway, I am not sure that MS even know that exists, else why would all MS employees think that Tools>Formula Auditing>Evaluate Formula is the bees knees.



Agreed.  I use F9 all the time with formulas (where applicable, anyhow) but never touch formula auditing.  It's a poor man's tool in comparison.


----------



## Greg Truby

RichardSchollar said:


> Agreed. I use F9 all the time with formulas (where applicable, anyhow) but never touch formula auditing. It's a poor man's tool in comparison.


 
Hmmm, see I normally go for the _Formula Auditing_ tool. I like the ability to step into pieces. If I have *=A1 + D5 + F7* and each of those three, in turn contains a formula/has precedents, I can drill into D5's formula should I want to. If there's a way to drill down using F2 & F9, I'd love to hear of it. The only advantage I see to F2+F9 is the flexibility to highlight whatever term you want to evaluate.


----------



## xld

Greg Truby said:


> The only advantage I see to F2+F9 is the flexibility to highlight whatever term you want to evaluate.



Exactly, it is not linear like evaluate, it can be used more like a what if.


----------



## PATSYS

Some of my favorites, not necessarily the most often used.

Windows + D    -    Minimizes/Maximizes windows
Windows + L    -    Logs Off
CTRL + '          -    Copies the exact formula from above cell


----------



## xenou

> CTRL + ' - Copies the exact formula from above cell


Now there is something I think I'll like...Didn't know about this one.  Thanks!

Another one I use is {Alt + plus key} to sum a column of values.  And I try to remember CTRL + H instead of CTRL + F for find _and replace_.  BTW I do use F9 a lot and formula auditing almost never - but mostly because of not taking much time to get familiar with it.


----------



## texasalynn

oohhhh I kept trying Alexander Barnes Alt + using the keypad and nothing happened.  So really it is the Alt + = (not the shift key for the plus).  You got me for a minute.


----------



## arkusM

In the Define Name dialog box (Insert - Name Define), the Refers to box can be very 
frustrating. Say you want to edit the reference... When you press an arrow key, the cell reference changes! To get into normal "edit" mode in the Refers to box, press F2 first. Then you can edit the range reference using standard techniques. 

From [ http://spreadsheetpage.com/index.php/oddity/P20/ ]


----------



## Oorang

Yah I think I saw that in a MrExcel podcast too


----------



## Mark O'Brien

There's some good shortcuts in here that I didn't know about.  I was trying some out and I realised that I use only the keyboard to open Excel and Word.  

Windows + R excel ENTER
Windows + R winword ENTER

Does anyone else routinely open their apps using the "Run" command rather than the Start Menu?


----------



## RoryA

Too much typing - that's what Quick Launch is for (Excel is actually in my startup folder anyway...)


----------



## litrelord

Mark O'Brien said:


> Does anyone else routinely open their apps using the "Run" command rather than the Start Menu?



For some reason I always open Excel using the icon. Word I frequently open using Run, also notepad makes a frequent appearance as a clipboard organiser, firefox, cmd and calc. Regedit will always be in the history there too because I ahve a habit of tinkering even when there's no need to (if it ain't broke then don't fix it but how do I know if it's broken unless I _try_ and fix it). 

Regards

Nick


----------



## sanrv1f

I often use the Properties button (functions equavlent to Right click or Shift + F10) to bring the Pop menu and the shortcuts avaliable there (like S for Paste special, F for Format cell), 
I wonder, if it is a feature of Indian keyboards as no one mentioned about this

I also like Alt+E+I+S for Fill series


----------



## sanrv1f

Mark O'Brien said:


> There's some good shortcuts in here that I didn't know about. I was trying some out and I realised that I use only the keyboard to open Excel and Word.
> 
> Windows + R excel ENTER
> Windows + R winword ENTER
> 
> Does anyone else routinely open their apps using the "Run" command rather than the Start Menu?


 

I often use 

Windows + R  and Notepad  enter


----------



## schielrn

sanrv1f said:


> I often use the Properties button (functions equavlent to Right click or Shift + F10) to bring the Pop menu and the shortcuts avaliable there (like S for Paste special, F for Format cell),
> I wonder, if it is a feature of Indian keyboards as no one mentioned about this


I have the properties button here in the U.S. and use it pretty frequently as well.  Just didn't think of it I guess because it is not native to just excel when I first posted in this thread, but would say that I like that shortcut very much as well.


----------



## Pugster

Control + ` is very useful when you want to try and find out which of your formulas has had a value typed over it.


----------



## PATSYS

Anybody know the shortcut key to go to the formula bar?


----------



## Oorang

If you turn off the "edit directly in cell option" (Tools>Options>Edit) you can use F2.


----------



## PATSYS

Oorang said:


> If you turn off the "edit directly in cell option" (Tools>Options>Edit) you can use F2.


 Thanks


----------



## tbeards

I always use Ctrl Shift $ to get quick currency format. Also these:

Ctrl 7 for quick outline
Ctrl Escape for my Start button
Ctrl Shift 8 to highight a block of cells (then Alt I N D to name the range for vlookups or Ctrl 7 to outline)
Shift Space and Ctrl Space use all the time

I find myself just using the Alt key and then the letters to get into the menu options since my hands can stay in typing position. For example, instead of Ctrl 1 I do Alt O E and my fingers can stay in the proper typing position.


----------



## RobMatthews

I remembered another that i really like: while editing a formula, and the cursor is within a cell address, *F4* scrolls thru various guises of absolute/relativity. (I think that's the right term...) That is, it puts $signs in various locations through the address. Nice and quick.


----------



## Oorang

Yah but you have to be careful with hotkeying relativity. If you accidentally hold down shift at the same time you could find yourself _years_ from where you started!


----------



## RobMatthews

Oorang said:


> Yah but you have to be careful with hotkeying relativity. If you accidentally hold down shift at the same time you could find yourself _years_ from where you started!


 I don't follow you...?


----------



## tbeards

Yes, I use the F4 key ALL the time to lock down the entire cell, column or row!


----------



## caringsharingbristolbilly

Hi everyone - great thread! I'd never heard of F9 before, so that's proving a godsend already! Btw, for whoever said you have to ESC to get out of it, Ctrl+z does the same, so you can stay 'in' the formula to check more stuff out.

I've just bought Office:Mac to use at home, and I've been mortified by how few keyboard shortcuts there are in there. Out of interest, does anyone know of a list of Windows shortcuts and their Mac equivalents (if applicable)? That's something I'd love to read because Excel:Mac seems a bit cumbersome in comparison... 

Thanks! 
CSBBB.


----------



## Oorang

RobMatthews said:


> I don't follow you...?


Space/time joke (apparently not a funny one either).


----------



## xld

Oorang said:


> Space/time joke (apparently not a funny one either).



It made me laugh!


----------



## Boller

caringsharingbristolbilly said:


> Out of interest, does anyone know of a list of Windows shortcuts and their Mac equivalents (if applicable)? That's something I'd love to read because Excel:Mac seems a bit cumbersome in comparison...


 
Have a look at :-

http://www.xvsxp.com/misc/keyboard.php

Mac must surely have a comprehensive listing of keyboard shortcuts in the Help file (like windows does).


----------



## Domski

Oorang said:


> Space/time joke (apparently not a funny one either).



I had to read it twice but it did make me chuckle


----------



## RobMatthews

Oorang said:


> Space/time joke (apparently not a funny one either).


 Ok, see NOW i'm chuckling like a crazy woman with cats in the supermarket, wearing 4 skirts.


----------



## xld

RobMatthews said:


> Ok, see NOW i'm chuckling like a crazy woman with cats in the supermarket, wearing 4 skirts.



Must be an Oz thing


----------



## arkusM

caringsharingbristolbilly said:


> Hi everyone - great thread! I'd never heard of F9 before, so that's proving a godsend already! Btw, for whoever said you have to ESC to get out of it, Ctrl+z does the same, so you can stay 'in' the formula to check more stuff out.
> 
> I've just bought Office:Mac to use at home, and I've been mortified by how few keyboard shortcuts there are in there. Out of interest, does anyone know of a list of Windows shortcuts and their Mac equivalents (if applicable)? That's something I'd love to read because Excel:Mac seems a bit cumbersome in comparison...
> 
> Thanks!
> CSBBB.


 
IMO, Microsoft is a **** poor job at the Office's for Mac. (ive had a couple). I have used other programs on both platforms with little noticable differences, but Excel is terriable to use cross platform.

BTW, I am a Mac user at home and PC at work.

Cheers.


----------



## caringsharingbristolbilly

arkusM said:


> IMO, Microsoft is a **** poor job at the Office's for Mac. (ive had a couple). I have used other programs on both platforms with little noticable differences, but Excel is terriable to use cross platform.
> 
> BTW, I am a Mac user at home and PC at work.
> 
> Cheers.



Yeah, I've found the same. I was using Neo Office and Open Office beforehand but was getting frustrated trying to share documents between Open Office Writer and Word - it couldn't translate the graphics effectively. So, I bought Mac:Office 2008 through work for £8. Word is fine, but Excel almost seems to be deliberately obtuse to make you want to buy Windows instead (which, for me at least, ain't gonna happen). And don't even get me started on the lack of VBA support. 

Thanks for your link, Boller - really handy! I've not investigated many of the shortcuts in OSX yet (I'm quite new) but that list will be really handy...


----------



## BC...

Alt+D+F+F - toggle autofilters
Alt+E+S+V - paste values 
Alt+E+S+V+E - paste values transposed


----------



## Sandeep Warrier

F4 - repeat last action... works a charm when I need to get a lot of formatting done.

Select range.. F2 + Ctrl + Enter... works like Ctrl+D but without formatting.

Alt+;
Alt+E+S+V

Ctrl+Shift+P... selects font size in formatting toolbar
Alt and then Ctrl+Tab.... cycles thru various toolbars

Alt+D+P... Pivot Table Wizard
Alt+W+F... Freeze/Unfreeze panes...
Alt+I+N+D... Define Name

etc
etc
etc 


For anyone using ASAP Utilities...
Alt+A+T+E - remove leading, trailing and excessive spaces
Alt+A+R+E - empty duplicates in selection (leave 1st value)


----------



## jeffreybrown

Can anybody tell me what the shortcut is to have Excel copy a formula in a format that will work in VBA.  I remember using it before but just can't remember what or how.  Something about while on a cell with a formula, select F2 to enter the editing and then select another shortcut, hit enter and paste the results into VBA.  Just can't remenber this one...but I remember it was helpful...!


----------



## SydneyGeek

Start the recorder
Select the cell
F2 then Tab
Stop the recorder

Denis


----------



## jeffreybrown

Thanks Denis...I guess I was missing a very important step...yes of course the record.

Many thanks,


----------



## Ron Coderre

I use many of the keyboard shortcuts already listed...
but, I don't think I've seen this one mentioned yet.

Note: it takes a tiny bit of set-up.

I jealously guard my Windows taskbar real estate and don't want any of
it wasted with the Quick Launch toolbar. If you're a keyboard person 
(like I am), use this to open up to 10 of your favorite apps instantly:

• Rename the START menu items you use most so they begin with a number. 
(Right click on the item...select Rename)

Here are some of mine:
0_Windows Explorer
1_Email
2_MS Access
3_Excel
4_Word
5_Internet Explorer

Now...to open any one of those programs...
• Press START then press the digit

eg Press START then Press 3... to open Excel (on my PC)

As long as no other start menu items begin with the same character,
the app will start immediately. Otherwise, each time you press the digit,
the next app with that number will be selected.  Press ENTER for the one you want.


----------



## Ron Coderre

Darn...that 10 minute editing limit is annoying.
It's WINDOW key (Not START)....Digit key


----------



## schielrn

Hey I really like that.  Thanks for sharing that because I have always had about 7 or 8 things in my quick launch, but it will be nice to have that space open.


----------



## tbeards

SydneyGeek said:


> Start the recorder
> Select the cell
> F2 then Tab
> Stop the recorder
> 
> Denis


 

This is an AWESOME shortcut! I have never seen this before and it will be very, very useful to me. Thanks Denis!

~tbeards


----------



## xyxablink

Following were my fave keyboard shortcuts.....Ctrl-Space - select column
Shift-Space - select row
Ctrl-Arrow Key - depending on which arrow key you hit, it will move the cursor along a series of cells
Ctrl-Page Up, Ctrl-Page Down - cycles through worksheets.... reason why is because... I've been using that for so many times...in my daily works...

And of all... here my most fave... Ctrl-F... this shortcuts help me a lot... for I could easily found the words or topics I wanted to look for whenever I'm using excel...




________________________
from an avid fan of *dressup games* | *dress up girls* society


----------



## Nimit

Ron Coderre said:


> • Rename the START menu items you use most so they begin with a number.
> (Right click on the item...select Rename)
> 
> Here are some of mine:
> 0_Windows Explorer
> 1_Email
> 2_MS Access
> 3_Excel
> 4_Word
> 5_Internet Explorer
> 
> Now...to open any one of those programs...
> • Press START then press the digit
> 
> eg Press START then Press 3... to open Excel (on my PC)
> 
> As long as no other start menu items begin with the same character,
> the app will start immediately. Otherwise, each time you press the digit,
> the next app with that number will be selected. Press ENTER for the one you want


 
If anyone having access to a software called System Mechanic - the above things and much much more could be done very efficiently with Windows. Incase, anyone interested - buy that software with your eyes closed - I guarantee that you will not regret buying it! That tool is worth every penny you spend because it has everything from Standalone to the Networking part which will always boost the performance of your computer if used in the correct manner.

Moreover, I am the keyboard man and I seldom use these settings to open Excel or Internet Explorer on my computer. Instead I prefer to press Window+R > excel or iexplore (respectively) and hit Enter (just an example) ! The same logic applies to Excel shortcuts too - you can redefine the way Excel selects the option when you press ALT key with the Excel > Tools > Customize > Commands option and you can even define and create your own menu bar or menu options.


----------



## Boller

tbeards said:


> Originally Posted by *SydneyGeek*
> 
> 
> _Start the recorder_
> _Select the cell_
> _F2 then Tab_
> _Stop the recorder_
> 
> _Denis_
> 
> This is an AWESOME shortcut! I have never seen this before and it will be very, very useful to me. Thanks Denis!
> 
> ~tbeards


 

All this "shortcut" does is replace :-

_Select the cell_
_Click in the formula bar then Tab (or Enter)_ 

So the "shortcut" amounts to pressing F2 instead of clicking in the formula bar.

How awesome is that ?


----------



## Nimit

> So the "shortcut" amounts to pressing F2 instead of clicking in the formula bar.
> 
> How awesome is that ?


 Good Catch.


----------



## tbeards

Boller said:


> All this "shortcut" does is replace :-
> 
> _Select the cell_
> _Click in the formula bar then Tab (or Enter)_
> 
> So the "shortcut" amounts to pressing F2 instead of clicking in the formula bar.
> 
> How awesome is that ?


 
Isn't the point of a shortcut to NOT have to use the mouse????


----------



## SydneyGeek

If you're just doing one formula, yes -- click in the cell and then in the formula bar.
If you want to record all the formulas in a row then F2-Tab in sequence is much quicker than using the mouse. 

Denis


----------



## Boller

tbeards said:


> Isn't the point of a shortcut to NOT have to use the mouse????


 
Yes, but pressing F2 versus clicking the formula bar does not amount to an awesome shortcut in my opinion.


----------



## Boller

SydneyGeek said:


> If you're just doing one formula, yes -- click in the cell and then in the formula bar.
> If you want to record all the formulas in a row then F2-Tab in sequence is much quicker than using the mouse.
> 
> Denis


 
When I do it, not only is it not much quicker, it's not quicker at all.


----------



## RobMatthews

Boller said:


> When I do it, not only is it not much quicker, it's not quicker at all.


But that's not the point that SydneyGeek was making with his post #97. It was a response to JRB in #96. T-Beards, Boller and Nimit, I'm talking to you.

If anyone thinks F2 is an awesome shortcut, then either they haven't been using Excel (or even Windows!) for very long, or I have a bridge I want to sell them...


----------



## Boller

RobMatthews said:


> But that's not the point that SydneyGeek was making with his post #97.


 
But it _was_ the point he was making in his post #108, which was the one to which I was replying.


----------



## SydneyGeek

The reason I stick with the F2-Tab combination is that it's easy to teach. With a room full of people who don't know much about shortcuts or VBA, it's a quick take-home. In that sense it *is* quicker; 'click in the formula bar, then hit tab' results in me having to show at least one person in the room how to do it again, because they don't always click in the formula bar (don't ask...). They don't get the other version wrong.

Whether it's a short cut is a moot point, but the question arose in this thread so I answered it.

Denis


----------



## Boller

So in you post #108, you meant to write that it's quicker to teach using F2 instead teaching to click in the formula bar, rather than writing it's "much quicker" to use F2 rather than the mouse click.

Hmm .........

Basically, it's a matter of personal preference whether to use keyboard shortcuts or mouse clicks.

There are many keyboard shortcuts that are really not shortcuts in the sense of being quicker.


----------



## SydneyGeek

Boller said:


> So in you post #108, you meant to write that it's quicker to teach using F2 instead teaching to click in the formula bar, rather than writing it's "much quicker" to use F2 rather than the mouse click.
> 
> Hmm .........
> 
> Basically, it's a matter of personal preference whether to use keyboard shortcuts or mouse clicks.
> 
> There are many keyboard shortcuts that are really not shortcuts in the sense of being quicker.


 
I agree about the preference. I like having both options, and I use them interchangeably depending on the situation. 
And yes, the 'much quicker' probably should have been 'much quicker to learn in a group situation' -- in this case. I generally find keyboard-based navigation shortcuts to be quicker than using the mouse, and Alt = for summing rows and columns in a table takes some beating. 

Denis


----------



## Boller

SydneyGeek said:


> Alt = for summing rows and columns in a table takes some beating.


 
That's a matter of opinion.

I think clicking on the AutoSum button for summing rows and columns takes some beating (and it also involves only one click versus pressing two keys).


----------



## SydneyGeek

Yes, but Autosum does one total. You still have to fill down or right. Alt = does them all at once. Select a table, plus one row, Alt = 

Denis


----------



## Boller

SydneyGeek said:


> Yes, but Autosum does one total. You still have to fill down or right. Alt = does them all at once. Select a table, plus one row, Alt =
> 
> Denis


 
True, but with Alt= you first have to select the whole range which amounts to the same thing in terms of time as filling down or right after AutoSum (maybe filling down is quicker since it might suffice merely to click on the cell handle).


----------



## Nimit

> Alt= you first have to select the whole range which amounts to the same thing in terms of time as filling down or right after AutoSum


 Interesting. I am sorry, Denis but I second that argument because that is a valid point evaluated by her 

@Boller
I had an excellent time reading all the discussion and I bet they are to the point and very much concrete ! Albeit, (this is what I feel) handling of a mouse is rather time consuming, be it a click or scroll and keyboard will always win when it comes to speed  Moreover, the title of this thread signifies about your keyboard shortcuts so I guess its time for a hot coffee


----------



## Boller

Nimit said:


> handling of a mouse is rather time consuming, be it a click or scroll and keyboard will always win when it comes to speed


 
"always" ?

I think you meant to write is "often". (I don't really see how pressing a key will always be speedier than a click, nor why a click is time consuming).

You should also take into account that not everyone is proficient with a keyboard, and some people are very deft at handling a mouse.

As I wrote before :-

"Basically, it's a matter of personal preference whether to use keyboard shortcuts or mouse clicks."

For anyone really interested in expanding their use of keyboard shortcuts, I think their time would be more efficiently spent by looking up the list of keyboard shortcuts in the help file, rather than wading through this thread.


----------



## Nimit

> Basically, it's a matter of personal preference whether to use keyboard shortcuts or mouse clicks


Absolutely 


> For anyone really interested in expanding their use of keyboard shortcuts, I think their time would be more efficiently spent by looking up the list of keyboard shortcuts in the help file, rather than wading through this thread


 LOL 
I guess this discussion amongst people who are profecient with computers and not the no-vice users. I bet, 95% of the users who use computers daily for 6 hours on an average would say Keyboard offers much better comfort & speed in comparison to using a mouse. The scrolling while operating a mouse itself makes me sick and perhaps others too, I reckon !


> I think you meant to write is "often".


 Naah.. "always" as I meant it with users like us. Things would be according to your viewpoint if our grandpa uses the computer


----------



## tbeards

Boller said:


> Yes, but pressing F2 versus clicking the formula bar does not amount to an awesome shortcut in my opinion.


 
I meant that the process in total is awesome, not just hitting the F2 key vs. clicking in the formula bar.

I have never seen that before and some of my models have upwards of 50 formulas that are used in spreadsheets that I create in the spreadsheet and then move entirely to a VBA module to execute and then copy and paste as values and the user can't delete by mistake if left in the spreadsheet. It really cuts down on the copy and pasting I was doing and then typing in the extra ""s for text.


----------



## Boller

tbeards

Whenever any kind of VBA code is required, the first thing that should always spring to mind is "Macro Recorder".

SyneyGeek's suggestion in total was merely to use the macro recorder to get the correct syntax for the formulas.

( I recall being awestruck the first time I entered a SUM formula on a worksheet.   )


----------



## RoryA

Boller said:


> Whenever any kind of VBA code is required, the first thing that should always spring to mind is "Macro Recorder".


that's a pretty sweeping generalisation.


----------



## Boller

rorya said:


> that's a pretty sweeping generalisation.


 
Yes, it certainly is!   (very pretty)


----------



## SydneyGeek

Nimit said:


> Interesting. I am sorry, Denis but I second that argument because that is a valid point evaluated by her
> 
> @Boller
> I had an excellent time reading all the discussion and I bet they are to the point and very much concrete ! Albeit, (this is what I feel) handling of a mouse is rather time consuming, be it a click or scroll and keyboard will always win when it comes to speed  Moreover, the title of this thread signifies about your keyboard shortcuts so I guess its time for a hot coffee



Depends how many columns in the table. 
Ctrl *
Shift Left Arrow
Shift Down arrow
Alt =

And you have column and row totals in a couple of seconds. Fill down is quick and accurate (double-click the fill handle) but filling across is neither for wide tables.

Denis


----------



## indiantrix

I would like to mention a seemingly undocumented feature in Excel 2003:  you can copy a selection "as a picture" by holding down the shift key while clicking on the Edit menu item.
You will then see a choice to "Copy Picture...", right below the Cut option in the dropdown menu list.  This can be advantageous whenever, say, you are pasting into a Powerpoint slide and some of your pasted object is cut off (all to frequent an occurrence!).


----------



## Lewiy

indiantrix said:


> I would like to mention a seemingly undocumented feature in Excel 2003: you can copy a selection "as a picture" by holding down the shift key while clicking on the Edit menu item.
> You will then see a choice to "Copy Picture...", right below the Cut option in the dropdown menu list. This can be advantageous whenever, say, you are pasting into a Powerpoint slide and some of your pasted object is cut off (all to frequent an occurrence!).


 
Have to be careful with that one though.  There's nothing worse than receiving an email with a pasted spreadsheet that you cannot copy and paste into Excel because it's just an image!!!


----------



## SydneyGeek

True, but if you are pasting into a Word report and you want to keep the Excel formatting, it's the way to go. 
I know you can link but once there are more than a few links, especially if the Excel workbook is large, you can end up with a huge and unresponsive Word doc. May be counter intuitive but the pasted images can result in a much smaller file. 

Denis


----------



## yytsunamiyy

SydneyGeek said:


> True, but if you are pasting into a Word report and you want to keep the Excel formatting, it's the way to go.
> Denis


 
Actually, I tend to "abuse" excel as a graphics programm for constructing banners. *Copy as Picture* to Paint and save - done. Big advantage here for me: I can only have the Windows and Office basics programs on this machine. IT won't buy a proper graphics programm for me - "no justifiable business case" is their argument. Excel allows me to produce banners exactly to width and height, easily add text and graphics, change background colours, add frames and so on. Copy as picture is a godsend for me.


----------



## SydneyGeek

yytsunamiyy said:


> IT won't buy a proper graphics programm for me - "no justifiable business case" is their argument.


Yeah, it's often hard to make a justifiable business case for being more productive. Usually makes someone else look bad...

Denis


----------



## Pete Suzzgood

*Re: Keyboard shortcut to make a [maximized] window switch monitors?*

Does anyone know if it's possible to move a window to another monitor without having to manually [unmaximize,] drag over with mouse or slowly move over with arrow keys [, then re-maximize]? That would be awesome. Thanks either way,

zack
Windows XP
Excel 2003 SP2 
<!-- / message -->


----------



## Blade Hunter

*Re: Keyboard shortcut to make a [maximized] window switch monitors?*

One of my faves it CTRL-`

Switch between formula and result view.


----------



## TheBroker

*Re: Keyboard shortcut to make a [maximized] window switch monitors?*

Lots of them

Alt + E + A + A - Clear all selected data

Alt + E+A+F - Clear all formats

Alt + I + R/C - Insert row/column

Alt + W+V+G  - Remove gridlines

Alt + H+H+N - Clear formatting
Alt + H + FF/FS - Change font style or size.

Ctrl + Minus  - Delete row/column
Shift + Space - Select row
Ctrl + space - Select column
Ctrl + Enter - A really handy formula to fill cells
Ctrl+ Shift + 1/2/3/4/5 - Change number formatting
Ctrl + F1 - Show/Hide Ribbon
Alt + O + H + R - Rename sheet
Shift + F11 - Insert sheet
Alt + E + L - Delete sheet


----------



## Nalani

Here's a link to a whole list of just about every shortcut you can think of, put out by David McRitchie 10 years ago but updated just last month (as stated at the bottom)

http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/shortx2k.htm


----------



## TroyYoung

My favorites are as follows, 

-Windows Key + D *returns you to desktop

-Windows Key + M *Minimises all windows if pressed again it will reopen all windows great for when the boss walks past

-Windows Key + R *opens to run command prompt

-Windows Key + E *Opens windows Explorer


None of the above really have anything to do with Excel but are very handy shortcuts when especially the D and M ones.


----------



## Michael M

The one that I depend on a lot:
Ctrl + C followed by
Alt + ESV for pasting values only.

As well as all those that have come before....if I can remember them when I need them.

Regards 
Michael M


----------



## JLouis

I read on the site once where there is a shortcut to run a workbook open event and see the changes you have made to the code without opening and closing the workbook. Anyone remember what that one was?


----------



## Long Nose

indiantrix said:


> I would like to mention a seemingly undocumented feature in Excel 2003:  you can copy a selection "as a picture" by holding down the shift key while clicking on the Edit menu item.
> You will then see a choice to "Copy Picture...", right below the Cut option in the dropdown menu list.  This can be advantageous whenever, say, you are pasting into a Powerpoint slide and some of your pasted object is cut off (all to frequent an occurrence!).



Is there a MS Excel 2007 equivalent?


----------



## pgc01

Long Nose said:


> Is there a MS Excel 2007 equivalent?


 
Yes, but you copy as Picture using the paste button 

- select an object or a range
- press the Paste dropdown and, at the end, you see "As Picture" where you have the Copy as Picture.

That's also where you then have the Paste As Picture, but this time it's where you would expect it to be.


----------



## PA HS Teacher

In reading through the previous posts, I don't remember seeing F4 used to repeat formatting.

If you change the cell formatting on one cell, click on another, and press F4, it will repeat the formatting changes you have just made.  I find this especially helpful when I am doing custom number formatting combined with cell color, font etc.

I find this much faster than paste special formats


----------



## Michael M

F4 will repeat anything you have just done....type text, formatting, etc.


----------



## Excelestial

CTRL+ALT+Arrow Down
Let's me quickly populate thousands of cells.


----------



## erik.van.geit

some time ago it was
CTRL+ALT+DELETE
(got some problems with debugging code: now solved  )


----------



## excuse

Ctrl+Shift+#


----------



## jsjsrsjs

Is there a way to jump back and forth between worksheets like ALT+TAB moves between workbooks?


----------



## tbeards

Ctrl PageDown to go to the tab to the right of the one you are in and Ctrl PageUp to go to the tab to the left


----------



## jsjsrsjs

tbeards said:


> Ctrl PageDown to go to the tab to the right of the one you are in and Ctrl PageUp to go to the tab to the left


 
Thanks tbeards! That's exactly what I needed.


----------



## RobMatthews

tbeards said:


> Ctrl PageDown to go to the tab to the right of the one you are in and Ctrl PageUp to go to the tab to the left


Or CTRL-Tab to scroll through open workbooks.


----------



## Anil_samay

ALT+H+L+H+D    To highlight the duplicate entiries...


:D


----------



## DeusXv

My favorite one isnt really excel related its for Chrome and it reopens the previous tab you just closed Ctrl+Shift+T, its a real life saver when you close a tab with excel code on it by accident and you cant remember which forum you got it from.


----------



## schielrn

DeusXv said:


> My favorite one isnt really excel related its for Chrome and it reopens the previous tab you just closed Ctrl+Shift+T, its a real life saver when you close a tab with excel code on it by accident and you cant remember which forum you got it from.



Works on IE and Firefox as well.


----------



## DeusXv

schielrn said:


> Works on IE and Firefox as well.



Thats handy to know for FireFox, as for Internet Exploder , I wouldnt want it to freeze and crash by attempting to make it reopen tabs


----------



## lindamartin123

My favorite shortcut keys are ctrl-c, ctrl-v,ctrl-shift-n,alt-tab,ctrl-d.


----------



## Anil_samay

*my fav short cuts are:

ctrl+shift+-   *    to delete the borders of selcted area,
*ctrl+shift+&       for outline border
ctrl+shift+L       for filter
*
*█**█**█**█**█**█**█**█**█**█**█**█**█**█**█**█**█**█**█**█*


----------

